# Does anyone here hunt with or know much about crossbows



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I am disabled and my left hand and wrist has been crushed. I can use it somewhat but I can't hold a compound bow anymore for a decent shot ( actually I sold it while waiting on disability to get started) and I am legal to hunt with a crossbow in Va., because of this, (dureing bow hunting season, that is) but I don't know a lot about them. 
Before I got messed up I had a Fred Bear compound bow with a 60 to 70 lb., draw that shot the arrows at something like 280 f.p.s.. I never killed a deer with it because they would never get close enough, LOL.
I am now looking at crossbows and am a little mixed up. I know the arrows I had with The Bear was 31" and I had the razor hunting tips for them but I cannot remember the weights of them.
I have found several crossbows with between 150 and 250 lbs. pull and has speeds from a 225 fps Barrett 150 lb. Ranger which says it has 50 Ft.Lbs., of energy to 340 fps but it doesn't say the amount of energy it has. 
And I can't remember how much energy the compound bow had. I guess if I could remember that I could figure it out myslf, but I have no idea if I ever even knew how much energy it made.
I have found an Eagle-1 @ Sportsman Guide with 180 Lb. pull and 285 fps and it uses 16" bolts. It isn't a compound bow but with the speed and 16" bolts, it seems like a good tool. To me, anyway. 
That's why I am asking, because I don't know jack about them. 
Logic says that if you have an arrow that is half as long, (or a bolt in this case) that is traveling about the same speed, it would only give half the punch as the Bear compound I had. 
But at the same time, When I was shooting the Bear I could hit the vitals at 60 yards out, which is what they concider the most range for hunting deer with that bow. 
I have had deer eating my garden and tought it was 3 or so but there are more than that in the group. I set out last night from before dark until after 10 in a canas chair waiting to see what they would do. I poured two gallons of human urine around the perimeter of the garden yesterday. I never seen anything last night. However, I woke up at about 3:30 this morning and after a couple cups of coffee decided to ease back out there. My wife bought me a huge cooffee mug as a joke and I fooled her. My FIL bought me a mug warmer last year for Christmas so I grabbed it, made me the huge cup of coffee, and grabed the drop cord the charger to the lawn mower was pluged up to and went back down there this morning at I guess about 4:10 am. I was out there maybe 20 minutes and I heard something comeing throught the brush. After about 30 minutes or so one of them stepped out of the shadows into the light from the motel a few hundred yards away. Then the second and then the third, and I could still hear more still in the shadows.
The first two were fairly small and none of them had a rack, but I could tell the 3rd one was a large buck. 
The wind nearly always blows toward my house from the woods they come from so they didn't smell the urine untill they got to it. All of a sudden flags went up everywhere and a few seconds later they all bolted back the way they came. I could see them when they jumped high enough to hit the light from the motel and I think it was atleast 6 of them. I wasn't 20 yards from them when they hit the urine line and if it hadn't been for that, they wouldn't have been more than 10 yards away where they ate the last cuke plants. 

The question is, for anyone that knows something about crossbows is do you think one of these cheaper crossbows will get a clean kill at say 10 to 15 yards if I hit the vitals correctly. Of couse I would use the best razor broadhead hunting tips I can get for the bolts, but I don't want to shoot one and it get away and die 2 or 3 days later. 
Thanks for the help.

PS. I felt like an idiot when I heard the deer coming toward me and realized I had made sure I had my coffee and it stayed hot, and I left the night vision mono whatever you call it, setting on the table, lol. Boy, talk about feeling stupid, I mean I realy felt like a real idiot. :baby04:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Crossbow bolts are heavier than a normal arrow. The kinetic energy is calculated by figuring the weight of the bolt and broadhead times the speed.
Deer are not hard to kill with any bow if you make a good hit, so as long as the crossbow has enough power it will perform well. Shot placement and broadhead sharpness make more of a difference than total energy figures 
http://www.crossbow.com/choosing-crossbows.htm


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

What you said and what the site said answered all my questions. The crossbows I am looking at are factory re-builds at a good price from the MSRP cost, and I was just a little worried, (actually more than a little) that I wouldn't have enough punch to make a clean kill. I'll never take a shot unless I know I have him dead to right. 
But with the wind advantage I have, with it being from thier backs nearly all the time, they will walk up nearly to my face as long as I don't move.
This is something else. As many times as I went hunting and came up empty, now that I can't get out and walk the woods like I used to, they are coming to me.  
I know it isn't dear season, but it isn't garden season either. I'll either have a good garden or a freezer full of meat. 
They have the $160 crossbow on sale for $89.99. The price is what was scaring me away, but at 10 yards, I now feel sure I can get a clean kill.

Thanks Bear
Dennis

Anyone that has anything to add, I would like to hear from you to!!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I figure with Crossbows you get what you pay for.

I have a Ten Point Titan.Had it in the shop once and need to put it in the shop again.The first time had a bad Stock.This time they over tighten the one screw and it broke off.

My next Bow will be an Excalibur,get away from the wheels.

I use Mechanical Heads on mine because it is harder to tune a Crossbow for Fixed Blades.

Killed several Deer,but I will not shoot over 40 yards.

big rockpile


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Hunted for years with a guy that had a crossbow permit. My wife has RA, and has also hunted with one for several years.

So to answer your questions:

1. Crossbow bolts are not heavier than normal arrows. They are shorter, therefore they are stiffer, and that's how you can shoot 150# bow with a short, light arrow.

2. Regular broadheads are a bit of a booger to tune, but it can be done. I've seen deer shot with both mechanical and fixed. Gimme fixed, if possible.

3. Kinetic energy. I've seen a doe shot with a PSE crossbow in the head at 25 yards. Entrance wound was just above the eye, and the arrow did not exit, but left just the broadhead sticking out the side of the neck. Deer was shot with its head down, feeding. Regular broadside in the lungs exits just as a regular arrow would do.

4. Arrows drop just as on a regular bow, they are not super weapons. Either get a decent scope (which works best) or learn to judge your drop.

5. The suckers are noisy when they go off. Therefore, never take a shot with a crossbow you wouldn't take witha normal bow. The only advantage a crossbow gives the hunter, is the ability to bring the weapon to bear without having to draw the bow.

6. We've shot Barnett, Horton, Bear, and PSE. They're like guns - some fit you, some don't


p.s. The distance you can kill deer with a crossbow depends on the skill of the shooter. My friend has killed more than one at distances of approximately 60 yards. (But during rifle season, I can tell when he gets cocky, because he starts shooting deer in the burr of the ear...the man can shoot...)


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

So far every other Eagle-1 crossbow I have located on the net has cost from $189 - $209. 
All of them that gave the speed of 285 fps with 14" bolts. And it has a 180 lb. draw.
The one that I have found the best price on is a factory rebuild with a full "as new factory warranty" and it sells for $89.95. That is less than half price from anywhere else. 
I know it is one of the cheaper bows but as I have said, about 15 yards will be the longest shot I will need to make with it, but I am still back to the same place. I still can't find any hard information on the bolts except one place says the bolts are 192 grains, but after reading and re reading, I am not even sure I can trust that figure, and now I am not even sure that the weight doesn't even include the head. It does say the target heads it comes with is 100 gr's and says they can be swapped with the hunting heads of my choise.

Does anyone know where I can find some 14" hunting bolts that are in the 275 to 300 gr weight range, counting a good hunting broadhead.

If I can find such a monster, this is the bow I will buy. But without knowing for sure what the weight of the bolts are so I can get an idea of the amount of energy there will be, I am just scared to buy one and the people on the phone doesn't know anymore than I do. :help: :help: :help: 

One more thing which I have no idea about. Can I use a 16 or 17 inch bolt on this bow. It says it comes with two 14" target bolts, but I have noticed that some crossbows say they can be used with like 16" to 18" or 20" to 22" bolts.
Does this mean I can add a couple inches to the bolts when I buy them. 
The short bolts are the only draw back I have on buying this bow.
The site that has this one on sale had another one I wanted. It was a compound bow, but right before my very eyes they poped up and said "Sorry, we are now out of these. It had a note that said "limited quanities". Now they have the same "Limited Quanities" note on the Eagle-1. :shrug: 
I feel like I am chaseing a ghost here.

Thanks ahead for any help I can get.
Dennis


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dennis......the very best mechanical head is the nap spitfire in 125gr.they really work well.all mechanicals dont work like these do.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

I just happened to have ordered a pack of 3 of the Spitfire XP Pro Series broadheads and decided on the 125 gr. weight. I wouldn't have did so if I had known they were mechanical. I am a simpler kind of guy on stuff like this I guess, but well see how they work. They were $37.97.
I also ordered a 3 pack of Muzzy Phantom 4, also 125 Gr.s that wasn't but $21.97 and they look better to me than the Spitfires do, but as I have said, I am just learning. 
Plus I ended up ordering 3 packs of aluminum bolts. Two of the 14" and one pack of the 16". They couldn't tell me what any of them weighed.
I'll find out if it will shoot a longer bolt or not. :shrug: 
I also bought 2 bails of hay and some targets today. 
I am figureing that at 285 fps and the bolts being somewhere close to 300 grains and the shots being really on the short side, Just about any hunting tip would do an excelent job. 
The deer will never hear the shot. At 285 fps and it only needing to travel 40-45 feet at the most, it will be there in about one sixth of a second from release. 
They have walked right up on me twice now, and the last time they were 26 feet from me when I yelled at them. 
One of them started to eat one of my better boy tomamto plants I had replanted yesterday. I think they think I am just replanting for them. LOL. 
In 3 to 7 working days we will find out. 

I was wondering, if you sight the bow on with the 100 gr. field heads on the bolts, what happens when you switch them to the 125 gr. hunting heads. 
I sure ain't sighting it in with the heads that cost nearly 13 bucks each. 
How do you compensate for the weight change??
Thanks for the help all.
Dennis


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

crafty2002 said:


> How do you compensate for the weight change??
> Dennis


You shoot from 26 feet away.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dennis...the 2 bales of hay wont stop a bolt.not mine anyhow...go by a dick's sporting goods and get yourself one of those compressed targets...they are alot cheaper than anywhere else..not a name brand but just as good.the aliminum bolts bend.you need to switch to the carbon bolt...sorry should have said that before.carbon takes a licken and stays straight...or just shatters .they are tough...but cost $5 each.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

crafty2002 said:


> So far every other Eagle-1 crossbow I have located on the net has cost from $189 - $209.
> All of them that gave the speed of 285 fps with 14" bolts. And it has a 180 lb. draw.
> The one that I have found the best price on is a factory rebuild with a full "as new factory warranty" and it sells for $89.95. That is less than half price from anywhere else.
> I know it is one of the cheaper bows but as I have said, about 15 yards will be the longest shot I will need to make with it, but I am still back to the same place. I still can't find any hard information on the bolts except one place says the bolts are 192 grains, but after reading and re reading, I am not even sure I can trust that figure, and now I am not even sure that the weight doesn't even include the head. It does say the target heads it comes with is 100 gr's and says they can be swapped with the hunting heads of my choise.
> ...


Crossbow bolts can be made from the right length of Easton arrow shafts, just consult your owner's manual, or check with your local archery shop, they'll know. Nocks vary a little bit, but again, a good archery shop can accomodate your needs.

I'm thinking your OEM bolts will probably be straight fletched, but that doesn't mean you can't fletch a couple of arrows with a helical twist and try them out.

With any type of bow, I wouldn't limit myself to 15 yards, not if you can shoot better...30 yards is a nice conservative distance, if you're not comfortable "going downtown". If you can group them, and you can stump shoot successfully at unknown distances, you can kill deer.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Does anyone do this. I have a bad ground hog problem now. I have killed two of them, I think. ( I know I killed one but the first one got into a huge pile of brush where I am filling up an old automobile pit but left plenty of blood doing so). But it cost me the first bolt and the second one went trough the hog, a large mound of dirt and stuck into a tree and it bent it pretty bad. 
I know the kind of aluminum these are made from and can order it online, I have the right size tap, and I have mic to true the shafts with. 
I straightened out the shaft on the one that was bent and it seems fine, although it did take some time.
I am just useing the Target bolts for the hogs, but still yet, it is getting costly to get rid ot these varmits. 
If any of you make your own would you mind shareing some info on it. Where to get nocks, target and broadheads and fleches cheaper than the only bow shop we have around here. This guys customers don't mind paying 20-25 bucks for their bolts but I can't aford it. 
Thanks for the help ahead
Dennis


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

crafty2002 said:


> I am just useing the Target bolts for the hogs, but still yet, it is getting costly to get rid ot these varmits.


To use only a target point to "harvest" a ground hog is just wrong, unless ya are confident of an exact type headshot... they are not designed nor are they a humane choice for harvesting game. If you are tooo cheap to play then DON"T !!!

cabella's and bass pro shops have arrow makin supplies... do a search for arrow and bolt makin supplies- ya should find plenty but they won't be cheap...


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/index.asp

I deal with these guys, they are good. Never messed with crossbows, but they sell supplies for them.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

tallpaul said:


> To use only a target point to "harvest" a ground hog is just wrong, unless ya are confident of an exact type headshot... they are not designed nor are they a humane choice for harvesting game. If you are tooo cheap to play then DON"T !!!
> 
> cabella's and bass pro shops have arrow makin supplies... do a search for arrow and bolt makin supplies- ya should find plenty but they won't be cheap...



The first one I shot was with a hunting tip. It didn't die on the spot. It got down into a pit. I didn't care for that happening but I wasn't nor am I still "PLAYING". I am dead serious about getting them the heck out of my dang garden so I will have something to eat this winter and hopefully sell some produce. 

The rest that I have shot with the target heads on the bolts have died within seconds. Just as fast as a deer shot with a 30.06. 
They shoot groundhogs at 300 on out to 500 or more yards, with a 22.250, .23, and several other calibers of small ammo that doesn't make any larger hole than my bolts does. They both are through shots so explain to me what is inhuman about shooting one with the target heads. 

I have checked out both of the prices at Cabello's and Bass Pro Shop and I don't have $24.60 for 3 hunting tips to keep after them. 

I don't even like haveing to kill them to start with, so don't get me wrong here. I am just stuck between all the money and time I have put into the garden and doing so. 
I might add that sense the first shot, I am confident of a heart shot. I set myself at the range for the drop, set the dot on him and squeeze the trigger. 
Dennis


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ed Norman said:


> http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/index.asp
> 
> I deal with these guys, they are good. Never messed with crossbows, but they sell supplies for them.


Thanks Ed. They have the same broadheads I bought for 5 dollars less.
Dennis


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

crafty2002 said:


> I am dead serious about getting them the heck out of my dang garden so I will have something to eat this winter and hopefully sell some produce.


Get some connibear traps for the groundhogs... they hunt 24/7 and are extremely effective. 



crafty2002 said:


> Just as fast as a deer shot with a 30.06.
> They shoot groundhogs at 300 on out to 500 or more yards, with a 22.250, .23, and several other calibers of small ammo that doesn't make any larger hole than my bolts does. They both are through shots so explain to me what is inhuman about shooting one with the target heads.


Dennis- if ya do not know the difference between HOW a bullet works verses an arrow or bolt I suggest ya do some real research. Just because ya get "lucky" here n there with a quick kill does not make it right.

an electric fence may help also...


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

tallpaul said:


> Get some connibear traps for the groundhogs... they hunt 24/7 and are extremely effective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering I was a sniper in the Army, I think I know exactly how a bullets is suppose to work but when you shoot some with that caliber at the ranges they shoot at all day long, just for the fun of it, the bullets don't have a lot of energy left for expansion. And I wouldn't call my shots luckey quick kills here and there either. Like I said earlier. The first one I hit wasn't a good shot. It was the first time I had hunted in years and as soon as it was done, I knew I screwed up. Anything I shoot at again will be a clean kill. 
If you are so worried about killing groundhogs humanly, why don't you hunt down the thousands of people that are poisoning them right now and tell them to go buy traps???
If I had the money to do so, it would sure beat what I am doing. I don't enjoy killing them to start with, but I am not going to stand by and watch them eat my garden everytime somethings gets big enough for their likings. I didn't invite the varmits over here to start with.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

tallpaul said:


> Get some connibear traps for the groundhogs... they hunt 24/7 and are extremely effective.
> You know, you got under my skin with the things you said. Insinuating that I am playing here.
> 
> 
> ...


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

I have used both compound bows and crossbows for over 14 years. I like the crossbow for it's ability. Once sighted in. I don't need to shoot every day to get good with it. It is easier to shoot. As I don't need to stand or take extra precautions while aiming it. I mean like hitting limbs, game seeing the bow, ect. I make my own bolts and arrows. For the bolts, I buy regular arrows, 32 inches long, and cut them down with a copper tubing cutter. I then shave the ends out to take a ferrel or notch, with a case I.D. trimmer. I tune them as best I can and it works for me. And the wifey.
Both don't really shoot any farther than the other.
I do like to shoot my compound as for when I practice. I get to relax and forget the time/day for awhile. I am getting better since the rotator cuff sugery.
I use the same arrows for both compound and crossbow. As far as weight. Just one is really shorter than the other. I use the same broadheads and field points, notches, ect. For both. I do have a crossbow scope in it.
My wife can shoot the crossbow better than me. I have seen her shoot a cigarette pack, shot for shot. At 40 yards. She is deadly with it. She is also has took deer out to 50 yards. If it is good conditions. She likes the tracking and is learning to do it well.
Both are old by todays standards I guess. The compound bow is a Fred Bear. And the crossbow is a RC 150.


----------

